# Help with a Rollfast



## hatfulofhollow (Nov 20, 2011)

I picked this up at an auction this weekend (along with a '74 Schwinn bent tube Sprint!).  It didnt have a front wheel, and a knobby tire on the back.  It has a Messinger springer seat and aluminum fenders and chain gaurd.

Ive been doing some research and cant seem to find a frame quite like this one where the top tubes dont stop at the down tube but go past it an inch or so.  Very cool frame.  Any guesses on the year or anything else about it?  Im thinking post 1964 because of the pedals if theyre original.  Serial number is 04036602


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 22, 2011)

The BMA/6 sticker on the seat tube makes it 1971 or later, and Rollfast's parent factory, Snyder, closed in 76. That being said, it doesn't look at all like a Snyder frame. In fact, everything seems to point to AMF. Snyder didn't own the RF name, that was actually another co., DP Harris. I suppose it's possible they had extra orders after Snyder closed it's doors, and farmed them out to AMF.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool, thanks Adam!  It does look very similar to my bro-in-laws 1962 AMF Hercules, except its top tubes are reversed (dual tubes above a single tube).

My daughter and I got her all shined up.  We used aluminum foil and water on the fenders, wheel, chaingaurd, and handlebars.  Amazing!  That was my first time doing that.


----------

